# first time cheese smoker here!!!!!!!!!



## rigget (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all first time smoking cheese i started it about an hour ago, im smoking sharp cheddar, mozzerella, pepper jack, muenster, and havarti im using my brand new amnps in my smoke hollow electric smoker, with vent mods here is a pic with what i started with will post more when im done.













smoked cheese.jpg



__ rigget
__ Mar 2, 2014


----------



## rigget (Mar 2, 2014)

Also im using sugar maple and hickory pellets mixed together any tips or tricks would be appreciated. Currently my smoker temp is staying around 72 and it is 20 outside.


----------



## rigget (Mar 2, 2014)

Just got it done an here's some more pics of when it was finished and after vacuum se as led now off to the fridge just to sit and wait.













20140302_081746.jpg



__ rigget
__ Mar 2, 2014


----------



## rigget (Mar 2, 2014)

20140302_083645.jpg



__ rigget
__ Mar 2, 2014


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice color on your cheese rigget. The maple and hickory sounds tasty.  How long did you smoke it?  Two-three weeks and you will be wanting more. 

Stan


----------



## rigget (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks I smoked it for 2 1/2 hours. temp stayed right around 70-75 the whole time.


----------



## seenred (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks delicious!  We love smoked cheese...that's gonna be tasty! 

Red


----------



## denappy (Mar 2, 2014)

Great looking cheese, remember to let the "age" for a couple of weeks - they really do get better as they sit!!  Well done!


----------



## dave17a (Mar 2, 2014)

rigget said:


> Also im using sugar maple and hickory pellets mixed together any tips or tricks would be appreciated. Currently my smoker temp is staying around 72 and it is 20 outside.


How did your maple do on AMNPS. My maple pellets would go out and put in oven and still  went out.  These pellets are pushing me into doing  my own stuff, Wood piped into smoker.


----------



## rigget (Mar 2, 2014)

Dave17a  I used bbqrs delight pellets they did great in my amnps


----------



## rigget (Mar 2, 2014)

Dave what kind of pellets are u using


----------



## dave17a (Mar 3, 2014)

rigget said:


> Dave what kind of pellets are u using


From Todd on here


----------

